# How much essential oil?



## John Harris (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi all!  I am about to make a batch of patchouli soap after a long absence from soap making.

I will be making 40 bars at 5 oz. each  (5130 gms of oil).

How much EO should I use?  16 oz or 8 oz?  (I tend to scent on the heavy side).  I am leaning toward 16 oz. but if that is just WAY too much, I'd like to know, considering how expensive the darned stuff is.  I can't remember the amount I used to use.


----------



## MrsZ (Jul 25, 2021)

Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Modern Soapmaking May help you out.  I've never used patchouli, but a member on here showed me the calculator, and it's been a great resource for me. I'm sure someone else more experienced than me will have a better answer.

I entered patchouli oil in the blend calculator, along with your 5130 grams of oil. These are the recommended usage rates listed in EOCalc.


----------



## MrsZ (Jul 25, 2021)

I rounded the weight in grams to 181 ounces, and this is what EO calc says in ounces, if that's easier for you.


.


----------



## John Harris (Jul 25, 2021)

So, 16 oz would be way too much?


----------



## Becky1024 (Jul 25, 2021)

Patchouli is very strong so I would go on the light side of the EOcalc percentages.


----------



## MrsZ (Jul 25, 2021)

Again, I've never used patchouli, but it would seem like 16 oz would be too much. So far the EO calc hasn't been wrong for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 25, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I will be making 40 bars at 5 oz. each (5130 gms of oil).How much EO should I use? 16 oz or 8 oz? (I tend to scent on the heavy side). I am leaning toward 16 oz. but if that is just WAY too much, I'd like to know, considering how expensive the darned stuff is.


That is indeed WAY too much. I use *MMS Fragrance Calc*. They recommend 3.6 oz Patchouly EO for heavily scented, but you can halve that for a lightly scented batch.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2021)

Why not do a small test batch with .5 oz PPO and see how you like it before doing a big batch? Patchouli is on the stronger side and it sticks well.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 26, 2021)

I'd go for the full recommended amount of 9oz if you like it strong.  Patchouli _is _strong and long lasting, but if you like - I say go with it.  I know i would.


----------



## FiddleFoot (Jul 26, 2021)

I'll preface this by saying I'm a BIG patchouli lover but I'd definitely go with at least 8 oz for that size batch. In fact I use it at 1 oz per lb of oils if I'm not mixing it with another oil. So for a 5130g batch that would be 11.3 ounces if my math is right - but I'm only on my first cup of coffee so double check me on that!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2021)

I didn't double check the IFRA amounts for patchouli in soap last night. It is safe to use at 1 ounce PPO. I agree with KiwiMoose and FiddleFoot. I love patchouli and I would also use the 9 oz amount minimum. It's hard to describe what I think is strong vs what you think is strong.


----------



## John Harris (Jul 26, 2021)

FiddleFoot said:


> I'll preface this by saying I'm a BIG patchouli lover but I'd definitely go with at least 8 oz for that size batch. - but I'm only on my first cup of coffee so double check me on that!



I made a batch of patchouli soap 2 years ago. I still have half that batch left and it still has a strong scent to it.  If I have a few bars on a table next to me, I can smell it.  After I have showered with it and go out into the public, I love it when people ask me, "Oh!  Is that patchouli you are wearing?"  I give bars to patchouli-loving friends and they still rave about it.

I have half of a 32 oz bottle of it left. (Yes, it is still good as I will explain in another post). The question in my mind is, "How much did I use of that bottle in my last batch?"  Based on what is left in the bottle, it had to be either 8 or 16 oz.  It is so expensive, I'd hate to use 8 oz only to find that it  was not strong enough.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I have half of a 32 oz bottle of it left. (Yes, it is still good as I will explain in another post). The question in my mind is, "How much did I use of that bottle in my last batch?" Based on what is left in the bottle, it had to be either 8 or 16 oz. It is so expensive, I'd hate to use 8 oz only to find that it was not strong enough.


That's why I'd do a test batch. Because looking at it the other way, you'd hate to use 16 oz if 8 oz would be enough. Make a small batch, split it and try half at each strength. 

If you know you made the same size batch the last time you used the patchouli EO, try looking at your order history from the supplier you purchased it from. That might give you a clue as to how much you used in that last batch. Of course, it also doesn't help if there is the possibility that you used some from a previous bottle and some from the bottle you still have. For what it's worth, I like strongly scented soap, but I don't use more than 1 oz PPO (assuming that usage rate is safe). 

If you still have your recipe (printed out or stored somewhere on your computer) does it have any information on what amount you used?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 26, 2021)

John Harris said:


> "How much did I use of that bottle in my last batch?"


It seems to me that a bit of testing is in order so that you can be confident of the amount you use. Assuming you will be using the same soap formula as you did before (?) because that's half the battle of getting an essential oil to "stick", here's a thread that explains how I *Test FOs EOs Colorants* to get the result I want.

HTH and Good Luck!


----------



## FiddleFoot (Jul 26, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I made a batch of patchouli soap 2 years ago. I still have half that batch left and it still has a strong scent to it.  If I have a few bars on a table next to me, I can smell it.  After I have showered with it and go out into the public, I love it when people ask me, "Oh!  Is that patchouli you are wearing?"  I give bars to patchouli-loving friends and they still rave about it.
> 
> I have half of a 32 oz bottle of it left. (Yes, it is still good as I will explain in another post). The question in my mind is, "How much did I use of that bottle in my last batch?"  Based on what is left in the bottle, it had to be either 8 or 16 oz.  It is so expensive, I'd hate to use 8 oz only to find that it  was not strong enough.



I think you're going to like it at 1 oz ppo but as others have said, a small test batch is probably the wisest course so as not waste a drop of that precious aged patchouli!


----------



## John Harris (Jul 26, 2021)

Pardon my ignorance...  PPO stands for?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2021)

Per Pound of Oils


----------



## FiddleFoot (Jul 26, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Pardon my ignorance...  PPO stands for?


Sorry - Per Pound of Oils

so 1 oz ppo = 1 oz fragrance per pound of oils in your recipe
for a 1 lb test batch would be 1 oz of patchouli
for your 5130g batch would be 11.3 oz of patchouli


----------



## John Harris (Jul 26, 2021)

dibbles said:


> try looking at your order history from the supplier you purchased it from. That might give you a clue as to how much you used in that last batch.
> If you still have your recipe (printed out or stored somewhere on your computer) does it have any information on what amount you used?



I went back to my supplier and I think I have my answer.  I remember I paid around $100 (Canadian) for a bottle of patchouli.  They are selling 250 ml for $112.  So I must have used that!  250 ml equals 8.5 fluid oz.

Thanks for all the help, you guys!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2021)

Time to break out the five stick blenders - happy soaping!


----------



## HoppyCosmetics (Aug 8, 2021)

Ive used patchouli before. There's a warning with it that its an anti-coagulant and thins the blood if used topically, and not to be used with warfarin. Just incase anyone didn't know. My dad had to avoid it.


----------



## LucyBubbles (Sep 11, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Hi all!  I am about to make a batch of patchouli soap after a long absence from soap making.
> 
> I will be making 40 bars at 5 oz. each  (5130 gms of oil).
> 
> How much EO should I use?  16 oz or 8 oz?  (I tend to scent on the heavy side).  I am leaning toward 16 oz. but if that is just WAY too much, I'd like to know, considering how expensive the darned stuff is.  I can't remember the amount I used to use.


I  believe 3-5 % ?
I use bit of clay or arrowroot to fix the smell too! I love patchouli, Also nag champa & sandalwood! We have a similar nose me thinks


----------

